# Can you identify this Nissan turbo V6?



## rupert14 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. I have owned an Altima since 1998 and it has been a great car. Now I am building a Baja bug to run around at the dunes with and I ran into this engine. I like my nissan products so I bought it for 1K and I need to get the crank re-ground or micropolished. The previous owner had it in a rail running high boost and it started to have a "tick" so they pulled it and a main bearing was starting to go bad. I want to just buy another crank because I don't know what shop to send it to and make sure it gets done right. The problem is that I can't seem to find out which year/model the engine is. It came complete with a LINK engine management system, wiring harness, laptop connections, program, etc and it has all the adapters to bolt it up to my transaxle. Can anyone tell me what it is and what years it was produced? If anyone knows a top notch machine shop I can send the crank to that would help also. I will be buying new rod/crank bearings so if someone can point me to some high quality products it would help. This little VW bug should scream when I am done. 

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I did some looking up, and I think it is a VG20DET. I cannot be sure, though. That would be a 2.0 litre, 24-valve DOHC, V-6 with a single turbo (most likely T-25 from factory). Here is a link to a website were I found a very similar picture... though it is fairly poor quality.

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTefcH5...tp://www.motor-info.ru/images/model/id882.jpg

The engine came in the Nissan Leopard F31 chassis, Nissan Gloria Y31 chassis, and Nissan Cedric Y31 chassis. It is rated at 210 horsepower or 160kW. In the Cedric, it was only available in the GranTurismo SV model, which was produced from 1987 to 1991.

It could also be the VG30DET, which would be much easier to get parts from, since you have both the VG30DE (n/a engine) in the '89-'96 300ZX and VG30DETT (twin turbo engine) in the same model. Really, the only way to tell what type of engine it is is to look at the serial number that should be placed on the block. You can call your local Nissan dealership and they should be able to run the engine code and tell you what it is, or you can find out how to interpret the code yourself.

If it is the VG30DET, it is rated between 222 - 255 horsepower with a single T3 turbo.


----------



## rupert14 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks*



BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> I did some looking up, and I think it is a VG20DET. I cannot be sure, though. That would be a 2.0 litre, 24-valve DOHC, V-6 with a single turbo (most likely T-25 from factory). Here is a link to a website were I found a very similar picture... though it is fairly poor quality.
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTefcH5...tp://www.motor-info.ru/images/model/id882.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good info. Suposedly it is like a 2005 engine. I don't know if that could be true but I will take the number to my dealer and have them look it up. I was also told it was available as a steel or aluminum block. I think I got the steel version. 



Bob


----------



## rupert14 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Here is the #*

Here is the # off the block. It is VG30 117671 W and my local nissan delaership said they could not find the engine unless I have the vin for the car it came out of. Any help on finding out which crankshaft I should use or a good machine shop that can micorpolish would be greatly appreciated. 

Bob


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That's really strange because here in the US a VG30 is a completely different engine. Here it's a 12 valve single overhead cam non-turbo engine. 

What country are you [or is the engine] from?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

That is a Y32 Cedric VG30 DE engine.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

keep in mind that the VG 30 *DE* came in many 1980-1990 models in us then they went to vg30w which is not compatible to the vg30de. Basically the VG 30 indicates the basic block then the W/DE indicates component differences which also changed with the years as the technology advanced. it looks like a VG30 block i doubt it is a a 2005 engine as nissan quit using that engine in the 90's i'm pretty sure they went to a 3.4? liter engine.............NO WAY its 2005 it has V-belts on it noone has used them since the 90's.


----------



## tassupervee (Jul 22, 2006)

Its a VG30det fitted to Cedric, Gloria, Cima and Leopard chassis for the Jap domestic market.
Auto only originally, single watercooled Garret T3 turbo.

2005 eh??? Nope. Mid nineties at very latest for this engine. 
Iron block. Twin cam ally 16 valve heads with VVT

The engine is identical to a Z32 300Zed TT (VG30dett) apart from the twin turbos and inlet manifolds on the TT engine.
Altho perhaps any VG30 crank might fit, the DET and the DETT cranks have an 8 bolt flywheel where the other VG's use a 6 bolt flywheel.
L8tr
E


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

T3 was discontinued in 4/87. More than likely a T25 on the VG30DET


----------



## tassupervee (Jul 22, 2006)

T25/ nope.
Well mebbe not strictly a genuine T3 but its a watercooled, plain bearing Nissan T3 based item.
The comp cover appears closer in outward appearance to a T28

Its very close in appearance to a "T3" off, say a R32 or R33
Near enough is close enough for a clunky old item such as this.
L8tr
E


----------

